# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  ERwin connection to SQL Server

## Jake Moni

Hello:

Could any one who has sucessfully used ERwin to connect to SQL Server, kindly give me through the steps. I have my ODBC fully configured. The client software has been installed. At the connection prompt is where the problem is coming along. At first it tells me &#34;Db libraray network communication layer not connected&#34;. Upon retrying it then tells me &#34;login failed for user &#39;xxxx&#39;&#34;

Using ERwin 3.5.2 and MS SQL Server 7.0.

Thank you.

Jake

----------


## Chris

Go to your Client Network Utility on your workstation and set up the network transport protocol that you want to use to communicate with the server.  Then go to the Login Dialog box within Erwin and type your SQL Server USerName/Password and the Database/Server Name.  You should be able to connect fine.  Erwin uses standard ODBC to connect via datasources, thus configuring the transport protocol should alleviate your problems.

Let me know if this doesn&#39;t work and we will try something else.


------------
Jake Moni at 10/17/00 3:58:01 PM


Hello:

Could any one who has sucessfully used ERwin to connect to SQL Server, kindly give me through the steps. I have my ODBC fully configured. The client software has been installed. At the connection prompt is where the problem is coming along. At first it tells me &#34;Db libraray network communication layer not connected&#34;. Upon retrying it then tells me &#34;login failed for user &#39;xxxx&#39;&#34;

Using ERwin 3.5.2 and MS SQL Server 7.0.

Thank you.

Jake

----------

